# Anchor issues



## niloc_king (Jun 10, 2009)

Hello. in the past few weeks i have been trying to get my grouping better after i have received my new bow. it seems no matter how hard i try i cannot find a comfortable anchor point and i am constantly moving my peep sight. my chin is always bumping the arrow off the rest. i need some advice on how to get a consistant anchor and some tips on how to place my peep sight in relation to my nocking point. 

Much appreciated. 
Colin King


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

niloc_king said:


> Hello. in the past few weeks i have been trying to get my grouping better after i have received my new bow. it seems no matter how hard i try i cannot find a comfortable anchor point and i am constantly moving my peep sight. my chin is always bumping the arrow off the rest. i need some advice on how to get a consistant anchor and some tips on how to place my peep sight in relation to my nocking point.
> 
> Much appreciated.
> Colin King


Hello Colin:

Please post a picture.

Ideally,
aim at a target at YOUR shoulder height.

When you do this,
the arrow will be dead level (horizontal).

Please have the photographer post up a head to toe photo,
and
a upper body photo.


Example head to toe photo.











Example of an upper body photo.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Your facial anchor touch points will depend on...

a) short or long ATA bow?

b) handle release or wrist strap release?

c) do you have a short nose or a long nose?

d) do you have a short face or a long face?

e) string angle (which is a result of long or short ATA)

f) do you use a kisser button or not?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Peep sight position...
depends on


a) what is the maximum distance you shoot?

20 yds max?
80 yds max?

100 yds (also known as 90 meters) max?

and

wrist strap or handle release?


----------



## niloc_king (Jun 10, 2009)

Nuts&bolts i will post some pictures of myself as soon as i get some taken i will also get a good facial picture to show dimension. my max distance is 90m and i have a long ata bow 41 3/4 inch hoyt contender elite.


----------

